

Working from home: tips on setting up your environment  - jimsteinhart
http://altdevblogaday.org/2011/04/10/workstation-setup-for-gamedevs/

======
swombat
Perhaps I'm being needlessly grumpy, but I find it difficult to take advice
about doing X from someone who is _about_ to do X.

Do X for 3 years, then give advice to others on how to do it.

~~~
sbalea
I've done it for more than three years. The advice is good, but it's not
specific to working at home - it applies to any work area, including corporate
offices. IMHO the most important tip about working from home is to have a
dedicated room with a door that closes, and educate members of the family to
respect your work time and space.

------
pernicious
I switched from using dual monitors to using a single one. I found my
productivity sky rocketed. With two monitors, my concentration was constantly
being interrupted by switching between each monitor. With a single one (using
Ubuntu, so multiple desktops) I'm able to use my keyboard entirely to navigate
and work.

It really helps my concentration and productivity.

------
nantes
I know it doesn't fit the article's focus on workstation setup, but I find
that I also need regular, live interaction with other people.

A trip to the office for a couple hours a week or meeting up for lunch with a
coworker has the effect of keeping me focused and interested in the work at
hand.

~~~
bretthoerner
Since I don't have a local office to go to, I try to attend a tech meetup once
a week or so. Of course, that depends on your location.

I also feel like chatting in IRC with my coworkers helps a lot.

------
Julianhearn
What is this doing on the homepage of hacker news? Seriously, this post is
nothing more than common sense. From someone who doesn't even follow his own
advice.

